

You Don't Know About These 10 Awesome Google Apps, But You Should - bEtsy
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-10-best-2010-3

======
froo
smartsheet looks pretty useful for hypothesizing ideas/testing (in the same
way I use adwords to test things out in the wild)

I will test it out and report my findings.

EDIT - maybe not, it's returning bad requests (error 400) when I try to
install it to my apps domain.

------
Hunchr
There's a single-page version on the bottom right of the main post.

